# Advice with setup



## GFahr (Sep 13, 2010)

I am just now starting to get into the whole marine aquarium thing. My goal is to have a fish only tank for now, until I get some experience and acclimated with the hobby.
I used to have a freshwater tank, which I have a Fluval filter system. I was hoping I could use that set up as funds are tight. I'm unemployed (hence the lack of funds) and what better way to pass the time! Anyway, any comments or suggestions about that are welcome!
Also, I have a bag of crushed coral gravel I some how inherited and I was hoping to use at the bottom of the tank. Again, suggestions and/or comments are welcome on that too...

Basically, I have no idea what I'm doing and I'm trying to piece together a tank I can play with until I start work again. So lay it on me!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

My KISS advice is to make sure you setup the tank with plant life (macro algaes) protected in a refugium. then do the rest.

my .02


----------



## GFahr (Sep 13, 2010)

So I should get some plant life happening in my tank before getting some fish?

What about the gravel? Will that stuff be okay? Like I said - I have no clue

lol


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

GFahr said:


> So I should get some plant life happening in my tank before getting some fish?
> 
> What about the gravel? Will that stuff be okay? Like I said - I have no clue
> 
> lol


sure use gravel, and rocks and so on. I would just use common play sand. Plus some landscape type rocks if you can find some that are porous. 

Unlike Fw tank there are very few true rooted with circulation system type plants. Instead there are macro algaes that kinda look like plants. Chaetomorphia is a good choice. It is like a brillo pad and just grow to whatever shape the container is. One easy thing to do is just use a 1/4" sq grid lighting diffuser for drop ceilings (egg crate) as a partition. Just cram it in a few inches from the glass and add some horizontal utility type lights (NO flourescent) to light up the area. That way the chaeto will expand and thrive as well as the "bugs" (pods) because they are protected from the fish and cleaner crew that eat those things. And the "extra" that pokes through the egg crate will provide food to the fish as well.

The idea is to get the macro algae esablished and conditioning the tank before the fish are added. That way the macros can feed off the fish wastes and the tank will be balanced and stabilized by the plant life.

my .02


----------



## GFahr (Sep 13, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> sure use gravel, and rocks and so on. I would just use common play sand. Plus some landscape type rocks if you can find some that are porous.
> 
> Unlike Fw tank there are very few true rooted with circulation system type plants. Instead there are macro algaes that kinda look like plants. Chaetomorphia is a good choice. It is like a brillo pad and just grow to whatever shape the container is. One easy thing to do is just use a 1/4" sq grid lighting diffuser for drop ceilings (egg crate) as a partition. Just cram it in a few inches from the glass and add some horizontal utility type lights (NO flourescent) to light up the area. That way the chaeto will expand and thrive as well as the "bugs" (pods) because they are protected from the fish and cleaner crew that eat those things. And the "extra" that pokes through the egg crate will provide food to the fish as well.
> 
> ...


Great information, thanks. Do I need to make sure my tank has 'cycled' before adding the plant?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

GFahr said:


> Great information, thanks. Do I need to make sure my tank has 'cycled' before adding the plant?


no.!!!!!

The plants actually prefer to consume ammonia directly. 
So by using the plants(algae) you get no ammonia, nitrIte spikes during the cycle. But possibly an initial nitrate spike because the macros are getting their nitrogen from ammonia and not nitrates.

Then as the bacteria build up and consume the ammonia, the plants are forced to get their nitrogen from nitrates. So after a few weeks nitrates drop down.

So the plants help the tank get established and in a safe way.

my .02


----------



## GFahr (Sep 13, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> So the plants help the tank get established and in a safe way.


Nice. I like that idea. Seems easier that way. Thanks for your help!


----------



## ponzy (Sep 20, 2010)

hey,

thats some good advice, being new myself ill be asking for some of that algae down my store soon. will they stock it 

mainly the light fixing thing i understand as a barrier and something for it to grab onto but should i just put it vertical at a side of the tank or slightly horizontal so the top is closed :s lol i know its sounds worrysome but dont want it all to get eaten 

cheers *w3


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

ponzy said:


> hey,
> 
> thats some good advice, being new myself ill be asking for some of that algae down my store soon. will they stock it
> 
> ...


better late then never. Sorry for the delayed response

I put my partition vertical from top to bottom. On another board a person used a box at the top and that did not work too well. the macros kept falling through the bottom.

Paul b on this forum uses a trough on his tank at the top. Perhape you can ask his advice.

mine's only worth .02


----------

